# Replace rock around can light---water damage patch



## Painter One (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey, we had to make a ceiling patch, about a quarter sheet and part of this included cutting out one can light. We figured out we could make a seam with a half hole on eiter side and slide it between the kind of collar do hickey on the can---but we can't access the top of the sheetrock, luckily we mad a missed half moon cut right by the correct location and I can barely get my hand in there, do I need some gorrilla glue or some foam or caulk etc to kinda glue in the loose canlight. I would hate for the homeowner to screw this up by pulling too hard etc. What do you advise?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess I don't understand why the can-light isn't attached to the framing or a brace between framing members?

I don't know that I'd want to use foam up against something that gets hot. I also don't know that I wouldn't just pull the rock down and make sure the can was installed properly. I also don't understand why you would have to slide rock under the "doo-hickey" when you can just remove the flange?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I guess I don't understand why the can-light isn't attached to the framing or a brace between framing members?
> 
> I don't know that I'd want to use foam up against something that gets hot. I also don't know that I wouldn't just pull the rock down and make sure the can was installed properly. I also don't understand why you would have to slide rock under the "doo-hickey" when you can just remove the flange?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


 your a good man slim, your always willing to help the DIY on this site.

I'm going to sit back, roast up a few Marsh mellows, and see how this goes


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Your either going to have to attach the existing can light to a framing member. Or switch the existing can light out for a remodel can light that has butterfly clips that hold it to the drywall. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your a good man slim, your always willing to help the DIY on this site.
> 
> I'm going to sit back, roast up a few Marsh mellows, and see how this goes


Again with the marshmallows! You guys have have a memory like something I can't remember!

I didn't know he was a DIY...and I'll be nice and leave it at that. :balloon:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Your either going to have to attach the existing can light to a framing member. Or switch the existing can light out for a remodel can light that has butterfly clips that hold it to the drywall. :thumbsup:


They could either do that, or friction fit the drywall in place using tissues and a piece of bubble gum and squirting some toothpaste in the gaps and running some masking tape over it. 

"Ready for paint, eh Bubba?" :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> They could either do that, or friction fit the drywall in place using tissues and a piece of bubble gum and squirting some toothpaste in the gaps and running some masking tape over it.
> 
> "Ready for paint, eh Bubba?" :laughing:










........:laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> They could either do that, or friction fit the drywall in place using tissues and a piece of bubble gum and squirting some toothpaste in the gaps and running some masking tape over it.
> 
> "Ready for paint, eh Bubba?" :laughing:


What???....... and you would consider doing it without marshmellows? what about the poor bunnies........... they'll be bloody furious


----------



## Painter One (Dec 26, 2011)

*and feathered*



Kiwiman said:


> What???....... and you would consider doing it without marshmellows? what about the poor bunnies........... they'll be bloody furious



yuk it up, haha, I am ok with that, but yeah none of the can lights seem very tight, must have been a home owner job. There is a kind of collar that nails from above, which can't be done. The light is several inches from a joist. It was never attached to anything, I saw a new one in the store that had clips for this, so I am guessing this is an older edition. I didn't try foaming or gluing, it seem a good as the others. Maybe better.

I think nowadays, bubble gum is not as good as it used to be and overpriced so I no longer use it on the job, I prefer tar anyway. : )


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Painter One said:


> I think nowadays, bubble gum is not as good as it used to be and overpriced so I no longer use it on the job, I prefer tar anyway. : )


Decline in material quality... something we're all up against
Simple fix I would have done with the patch... throw some backing(metal stud or wood) in there next to the can. Screw it off. Sound like you couldn't get in there enough to do this... but sometime you have to ugly things up a bit more to make them right


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> What???....... and you would consider doing it without marshmellows? what about the poor bunnies........... they'll be bloody furious


 You know, you're right....melting a pile of marshmallows and smearing the resultant sticky goo around the can would be a good way to stabilize it, as well as having the side benefit of a potential new hobby in entomology. :whistling2:






Philma Crevices said:


> ... but sometime you have to ugly things up a bit more to make them right


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You know, you're right....melting a pile of marshmallows and smearing the resultant sticky goo around the can would be a good way to stabilize it, as well as having the side benefit of a potential new hobby in entomology. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forced me to Google entomology slim :furious:

It's the study of bugs:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> you forced me to Google entomology slim :furious:
> 
> It's the study of bugs:whistling2:


Aw, I'm sorry I made you use the googling type thing for something other than looking at Shakira's cootchie


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Aw, I'm sorry I made you use the googling type thing for something other than looking at Shakira's cootchie


Yes, I like doing that type of research, I believe they call it P0RNtomology :thumbup:

So Shakira's Cootchie...... Gotcha......:thumbsup:....... Ill do some research right now:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, I like doing that type of research, I believe they call it P0RNtomology
> 
> So Shakira's Cootchie...... Gotcha......:thumbsup:....... Ill do some research right now:whistling2:


:laughing:

Not that I would know:whistling2:, but you should probably search someone else, Shakira is a waste of time.:whistling2:


----------



## Painter One (Dec 26, 2011)

Update, tar didn't work but Dap has a quick grab glue, kind of thick and creamy that glued all of the cans up right.


----------

